
Ask HN: Who is using AWS Workspaces for your development environment? - mr_krinkle
In order to secure access to our AWS infrastructure, we are leveraging AWS Workspaces for development work, e.g. Devs remote into Workspaces and assume proper IAM roles for invoking AWS&#x27;s API.<p>We have a wide assortment of latency issues, keyboard shortcuts not being acknowledge, etc.<p>I am curious to how prevalent development work via a remote desktop is in the industry?<p>Throughout my career I have only developed locally via my own workstation&#x2F;laptop. Is this not the case for some organizations?<p>What is your dev setup for communicating with your Cloud Provider&#x27;s API?
======
jrowley
Some organizations in regulated fields do dev work via SSH/mosh interactively,
so latency / bandwidth requirements aren’t necessarily as high. But there are
obvious limitations to this (eg building an interactive web app could
challenging if you’re not able to port forward through one or more bastion
servers, etc)

